
My Goto Postgres Configuration for Web Services - paydro
https://tightlycoupled.io/my-goto-postgres-configuration-for-web-services/
======
paulryanrogers
Revoking permissions from public and deleting that schema entirely is
interesting. Seems like a reasonable step towards principle of least
privilege. Though does make proper search path critical. Not sure all the
different connectors would support that.

